# Panfish Cooler



## tlester

*Could you benefit from owning this cooler?*​
yes00.00%no1076.92%maybe, if the price is right.323.08%


----------



## tlester

Any one who has ever had to open a cooler 50-150 times a day knows that this cooler is a lifesaver. It keeps ice better and fish colder, even on the hottest days. Spend more time fishing then putting fish in the cooler. It's easy to setup and easy to use. It has been patented and field tested for 3 years. All we need now is someone who can mass produce them.

See video here:






Please take poll as well.


----------



## drjongy

:spam:


----------



## tlester

drjongy said:


> :spam:


This is not spam. If I were trying to sell you something, that would be spam. My dad, who built, tested, and patented this cooler has been panfishing for many years. He and his parner catch thousands of crappie and bluegill every year, I doubt that very many people on this board can say that. The problem of opening the cooler 1000's of times a year prompted him to come up with a solution. We are just country folk from TN trying to see if we have something that people might be interested in. We don't even have a way to produce them yet and we probably will not pursue it unless it seems like people would use it. I can tell you this, you will not catch him on the lake without it and he swears that anyone that still opens a cooler each time they catch one is crazy. He wants this to be his mark on the world as he is 69 years old and has produced many ideas for the sporting world that he never patented and someone else eventually did. This has been a work in progress for almost 4 years. We are trying to help panfishermen not just ourselves.


----------



## swat'em

:withstupid:

Son of a ....... a cooler!!

What is with these nonsense posts from new members ...... one post and then they dissapear.


----------



## swat'em

uke:

1st of all its called a live well!!!!

2nd... it is spam


----------



## tlester

swat'em said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> Son of a ....... a cooler!!
> 
> What is with these nonsense posts from new members ...... one post and then they dissapear.


What makes you think I will not be back? I have to admit, I am a bass tournament fisherman. I am just trying to help my dad with his idea and see if it is viable. Didn't realize that panfish forums were so very harsh. I thought that this would be a good place to get more info from a knowledgeable audience. Obviously I overestimated the caliber of posters that use this forum. How about we just start calling each other names next?


----------



## tlester

swat'em said:


> uke:
> 
> 1st of all its called a live well!!!!
> 
> 2nd... it is spam


1st. Sorry, I didn't realize that you were so hi-tech to have one of them livewelly things. Of course if you have a livewell, then use it. You would be suprised at how many folks don't have that option, especially panfishermen. Come to TN and go to Reelfoot with your big fancy boat, then post about how much it costs to fix your prop, or worse. I am not saying that this is for everyone, just looking for input from common folk.

2nd. Crappie and panfish fishermen can trade tips here....crappie fishing tips, panfish fishing tips, tactics and various reports.
This is copied from the header of this board. While it is not a tip, it is a possible tactic for people who do not have the luxury of a livewell. if you do any research at all you will find that you need to keep fish in a cooler at 40 degrees F. We don't have any problems with that even if we fill it to the top. With a regular cooler, in mid summer, you wind up with them in water, not ice.


----------



## jgat

Looks like a good idea for guys who use a cooler to keep their fish. Props to your Dad for actually developing an idea that he has had. I voted no, because I usually use a live well to keep my fish in. I can see how it could be a big help if you were fishing out of a canoe or smaller boat. Your Dad should be proud of what he came up with even if it doesn't go into production.


----------



## tlester

Thanks, Jgat. This is the kind of response I was looking for. Maybe I should have added an option for using a livewell in the poll. It's funny that my dad and his partner have a livewell in the boat they go in but still use the cooler. They claim that it makes clean up and filleting time easier.


----------



## Slimpickins

I voted no because I just use a bucket. Why would you want to turn a cooler into something that smells like a dead fish. Waste of time and money.


----------



## tlester

Slim, to each their own, if you are a bucket man, I can appreciate that. Being able to pull the fish out with the wire basket leaves the water, ice and slimy stuff behind. They dont seem to have a dead fish smell problem, and they usually just turn the cooler on its side and rinse it out with a little soap and water. He brought it into my shop the other day the day after he had used it all day, full to the top with bluegill. Myself nor my customers had any ill effects to our nostrils from it, even though he had it open - explaining to people how it worked. Dead fish smell - not a problem. I can definitely see how using a bucket would save some money, agreed on that point. Maybe time as well, if you never clean out the bucket when you are finished. Thanks for the input and best of luck to you.


----------

